# eyewear for snow throwing



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I used my thrower last season.. but for the most part.. we did not have too much snow...


I have coveralls and of course hats & gloves... but am thinking about getting a cheapo pair of ski goggles.. The snow was constantly blowing in my face and eyes...



What do you guys use for eyewear? does anyone use ski goggles? or would they be a waste of money??


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I've seen lots of folks use ski-googles, and even a few use a motorcycle helmet with full face shield. I've used goggles, safety glasses, sunglasses, and googles are good if you can get ones that don't fog up.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

nice setup.. the cab and the 59" blower.. you should be all set....


The prestige does have a softcab available.. no hard cab... 

they are kind of pricy... ill need to see how much of a hassle it is with more snow this winter.. last winter was not a good test due to the lack of much snowfall


----------

